# Flight simmer here...



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey all, just happened across this site! What a wealth of information. Glad you guys exist. 

I play IL2 sturmovik on the PC. I spent alot of money on this hobby, Saitex X52 flight stick, Pro Flight rudder pedals, and TrackIr 5. Not to mention a beefy PC to run it. 

I am interested in finding warbirds in my area, Southern California, USA. I know of Planesoffame.org. But havnt been out there yet. I heard they are restoring a BF-109 and you can see it on Thursdays and Saturdays. So im waiting until my schedule aligns with one of those days. 

Does anyone know of any exhibits(even just WW2 related) that I should go see in my area? Or where I can find German WW2 aircraft? Has anyone been out to Valle, AZ to see the collection there? I'd like to make that trip but must convince the wife that were going to some secluded day spa!! 

Well thanks for listening and I hope to be able to contribute something at some point!!


----------



## Peebs (Jun 2, 2010)

G'day NVR..

Welcome aboard... I'm sure someone here will be able to help you 

cheers
pete


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forums...

There's a number of places in SoCal to check out...I'm sure the guys from that neck of the woods will give you more specifics when they drop by.

When you get a chance, check out the IL-2 Sturmovik Pilot's Lounge section and see what the rest of the IL-2 crowd here is up to


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 2, 2010)

G'day mate, welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! Check this site for some shows.....

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wwii-events/2010-airshow-schedule-24781.html


----------



## magnu (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you very much everyone.... I will follow those links that you posted... This community is always so welcoming wherever I go!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome aboard NVR.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Geedee (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome aboard


----------



## nvrsummer2 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well, I made it out to chino, ca to see the planes of fame museum. What a place!! They have sooooo many aircraft there it's mind boggling. I went to see a post war Spanish bf-109G that is being restored. And found out they have an original German one 109E as well. It was pulled out of some Russian lake. It's in amazing condition considering how long it sat underwater. You could even see the swastika on the tail. No one there knew anything about it though. I aim to find out it's history and it's future. It can't be cheap to restore one of those. 

In September, I might try to fly up to Seattle to see the bf-109 they have up there fly!!! Anyone been? 

I'll post pictures of everything when I can


----------



## Airframes (Jul 4, 2010)

Sounds good, look forward to the pics.


----------

